# MK1 parking brake cables



## project rabbit (Nov 13, 2013)

I recently bought a 82 rabbit conv.completely went thru the rear brakes and replace with new.(whl cyl,shoes,spring kit and the parking brake cables both left and right side.got both sides routed the same and the same part number of cable.issue is the left side gives me enough to connect to the bracket at the handle but the right side is same cable,routed and connected correctly- does not give enough to start and secure the rounded nut.i have checked and rechecked things.different cable lengths?i wouldn,t think,but maybe.anybody?thanks in advance.


----------



## project rabbit (Nov 13, 2013)

*solution found*

i corrected the problem awhile back but just now posting my findings for any future help it brings anyone.
cables are the same.if once installed and one comes out shorter,the bracket that connects the two cables and holds onto the brake handle,put the bracket on the short side cable install the rounded nut just to start then put that bracket around the parking brake bracket then (with the drums on of course) pull as you can to in a way to stretch the short cable and pull the long cable closer to thread point.all you need is enough to thread the other round nut to start.a second person will help if you find yourself struggling and it will come together just keep at it.once both round nuts are on u can start adjusting with the brake handle in the down position.keep adjusting.i got about a 1/4 of the way done the rod on both sides then started to fine tune the adjustment.
With the wheels off and the drums on tighten and every so often set the brake then go back to the drum and try to turn.if it moves it is not good enough yet.release the brake and adjust more.once you get to the point of setting the break at the first click or two and the drum does not turn it is set.now release and turn the drum again to make sure it does release and/or does not bind on either side.should turn freely when down and not turn when set on the first click or two.At this point put on the locking nuts and set.the distance should be fairly close in spacing on both cable ends.[patience will prevail].
This is how it worked in my instance anyway.


----------

